# acpiconf -i0 doesn't update (HP Laptop battery)



## tbyte (Mar 14, 2012)

After every reboot the state that *acpiconf -i0* shows (charge level, charging/discharging or whatever) the same until the next reboot. As far as I know it should change with changing the battery state ? 

OS is 9.0-STABLE FreeBSD 9.0-STABLE #0: Wed Mar  7 16:09:52 EET 2012 amd64 on HP ProBook 4530s.

Any ideas how to fix that will be appreciated.


----------



## tbyte (Apr 25, 2012)

/bump


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 25, 2012)

We do not encourage "bumping" (to say the least). Do you have additional information to add to this topic?


----------



## tbyte (Apr 25, 2012)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> We do not encourage "bumping" (to say the least). Do you have additional information to add to this topic?



I know, that's why I did it month+ apart. And the latest 9-STABLE (from yesterday) has the same problem. Using an HP laptop with that bug is a joke because you don't know at what level is the battery and it shut down twice on me already in the middle of something I was doing. The only good thing is that it wasn't that important so not much of a loss, yet it's annoying close to meaningless using that laptop with FreeBSD :\


----------



## tingo (Apr 25, 2012)

Have you tried another number for the battery? For example `# acpiconf -i 1`?
There is (unfortunately) no guarantee that laptop manufacturers name things consistently.


----------



## tbyte (Apr 26, 2012)

tingo said:
			
		

> Have you tried another number for the battery? For example `# acpiconf -i 1`?
> There is (unfortunately) no guarantee that laptop manufacturers name things consistently.



`$:> acpiconf -i1`

```
acpiconf: get battery info (1) failed: Device not configured
```

Nope, it is 0 but for some reason it do not update the info


----------



## tbyte (Apr 26, 2012)

Ok, now something new is happening (I feel like I'm in wonderland :e). Sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't. First time I "detected" it working was with *upowerd -d*. And then I checked *acpiconf -i0* and it worked too. Then I disabled hald/dbus from rc.conf and battery status updates no more ... then I enabled them again and it still does not work :x  And now I'm left clueless on what is really happening x(

PS: It actually stops working "on its own" even without stopping dbus/hald/upowerd or rebooting. It works (updates status) 1-2 times out of ~15 pulling out and plugging in the power cord. And most of the time (99%) it never updates the battery level.


----------



## kr651129 (May 1, 2012)

I had the same problem until I updated my BIOS*.*


----------



## tbyte (Jul 31, 2012)

kr651129 said:
			
		

> I had the same problem until I updated my BIOS*.*



Updated with the latest BIOS from HP. FreeBSD kernel and world is from few days ago (9.1-BETA1) ... and shocker - it still does not work :\


----------



## HenkeZan (Aug 1, 2012)

Yeah, same problem here. (HP Elitebook).
Think I've seen a PR for this. Let me see if I can find it again.

/Henrik


----------



## HenkeZan (Aug 1, 2012)

HenkeZan said:
			
		

> Yeah, same problem here. (HP Elitebook).
> Think I've seen a PR for this. Let me see if I can find it again.
> 
> /Henrik



Hmm, can't seem to find edit button in forum.
However, this PR seems close enough. http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=162859
Might also want to look around freebsd-acpi maillinglist.

/Henrik


----------



## tbyte (Aug 1, 2012)

I'll submit a follow-up to the PR .


----------



## Markand (Nov 5, 2012)

I have the same problem since I've updated to 9.1-RC3, it still works on 8.0 and my laptop is HP Probook 4510s


----------

